# MobilePC Users - Mobile Theme Added



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 1, 2007)

Upon request from a user, I did a bit of research and not only found a very thin Mobile theme for the Puritanboard but also added product that will automatically detect that you are using a mobile device and will switch you to that theme. It allows you to view the site, check the latest posts, etc, without being bogged down by all the other images that are all over the place here.

I just tested it out with my Blackberry device and it works great.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice and very fast!


----------

